
Official Blog: A second spring of cleaning - bojanbabic
http://googleblog.blogspot.de/2013/03/a-second-spring-of-cleaning.html
======
bojanbabic
Google killed so many good products. Wave, Aadvark, Fflick ... and now Google
Reader.

